# New run



## matt_kas (Mar 11, 2013)

Does anybody have any ideas for a run, it would be great if you could post a pic if yours soon can have some ideas


----------



## mpgo4th (Apr 19, 2013)

This is mine. It was free so I used it.


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

I'm on my daughter lap top right now so now pics, I 'll post later. But mine is just welded wire and posts for the run and deer fencing to keep flying predators out when needed. My run is about 880 sq ft and cost around $150. I normally free range but use the pen for when the girls start laying in the woods , so I pen them to make them lay in the coop then let them out.


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

ok so here is mine.


----------

